# Severe mid back pain on right side - please help



## curly123

So a few weeks ago I woke up at 5am with this awful awful pain in the mid of my back on the right side, so bad that I couldn't really breathe properly - my tummy was also really tight too and it took a good 5 minutes or so of me pacing my hallway trying not to tense up any more, trying to breathe deep before it went away...it left me feeling bit scared so I called my midwife at the time who told me to pop into GP for a check.

I had a 1 hour appointment - they were so thorough and reassured me that it was nothing to do with bubs as bubs was doing fine. They literally checked me all over and put it down to having been in too awkward a position at some point perhaps while sleeping. Since then I haven't had it at all just frequent BH's which are getting slightly more uncomfortable than they have been. 

Anyway, at 2am this morning I woke up as usual uncomfortable and then suddenly realised this pain was coming back - It came on suddenly again and I had to get up which meant that I immediately needed a wee lol so paced into the bathroom and tried to wee - the pain tensed me up so much that my wee stopped itself mid flow which left me in such an awkward position - I wanted to walk through the pain but knew that the second it started to fade the rest of my wee would come out! So just tried hard to breathe deep while my whole tummy was tense too and finally it started to fade...then i finished my wee lol!

I lent onto the wall and rocked/swayed a bit after that to ease off the rest of it and finally went back to bed...

As last time everything was fine and has been since I'm not really sure what it is or whether to do anything about it?

I had my midwife app yesterday and everything is great..

Any ideas/advice at all? 1st time mummy and have no idea what's going on...

Thanks for reading if you got this far!


----------



## curly123

bump


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have the same in my left except my bump doesn't harden. It is agony though! So much so that it makes me doubt I can do labour if it starts like that - I didn't last time I might add.

My mw checked me over and is happy. They say I must have hurt my back but it comes in waves and I am fine in-between. I don't get it either. :sob: I can't deal with it though.


----------



## Toria09

I feel for both you ladies, as I said in the other post i've got the same but luckily my hospital took it seriously and had me in to be monitored and gave me stronger painkillers

Hope it eases up for you both soon x


----------



## curly123

Emmea12uk said:


> I have the same in my left except my bump doesn't harden. It is agony though! So much so that it makes me doubt I can do labour if it starts like that - I didn't last time I might add.
> 
> My mw checked me over and is happy. They say I must have hurt my back but it comes in waves and I am fine in-between. I don't get it either. :sob: I can't deal with it though.

I thought the exact same thing - Totally doubting whether I could do labour if that's how it starts!

When I 1st had it they also checked for uti but came back fine and had my regular wee test yesterday which was clear too...so weird and unbearable...I hope it stays away for us all!

Let me know how you get on - I'll update with any news too xxx


----------



## canadabear

I have also experienced this! It is horrible.. but I have found a couple things that help, as I don't like taking pills/medication at the best of times, instead I have found:

1. floating/ swimming in the pool - takes pressure off hips and back.. feels great.. and tends to help for many hours after as well.

2. using an exercise/ birthing ball - for sitting, stretching, rolling my pelvis etc..

3. doing some basic prenatal yoga stretches everyday

4. trying not to stay sitting for too long a time, moving around during the day, going for walks etc.. trying to stay limber.

5. massage also helps a lot

6. looking online for good pregnancy sleeping arrangements with pillows etc. especially onces with back support as well as bump support.

7. I find that if I get even a little bit dehydrated then the pain is worse, so have reminded myself to drink water ALL THE TIME!! makes for a lot of weeing :haha: but has helped a lot!

I hope those things help, but don't feel bad taking some pain meds if you need to keep up your engery and get a good sleep for you and baby. Just check with your midwife first of course.. :hugs: and :flower:


----------



## canadabear

Oh.. also forgot that you might want to check out an osteopath as well.. they can help a lot too!


----------

